# Cichlids with strange behaviour?



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

I've noticed that this has happened a few times, and I'm not sure what or why the fish are doing it...every once in a while all the fish go to the top of the tank, and stay there for the evening, like all sort of gasping on the surface. they are fine by morning though. it's happened randomly, its happened once during a water change, its just really weird...is it something I should be concerened about...or any ideas why they do this? theres at least 40 of them, and its a 110gal tank...any thoughts?

if it always happened during a water change, that would be one thing..but it seems to by pretty random?

thanks


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd be concerned if I were you. Fish gasping at the surface is not a good thing. I've seen it myself during summer heat waves when the dissolved oxygen is low because of the temperature. Could be other things though. Have you tested your water when you notice this behavior?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Check your water parameters... Could be poisoning.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

do you have an airstone going? i lost 3 demasoni overnight to that once cuz there wasnt enough air


----------

